
Volkswagen wasn't the only company rigging emission levels - piokuc
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/volkswagen-wasnt-the-only-company-rigging-emission-levels-says-expert-a6668611.html
======
buserror
Article is devoid of anything new. Even the title is lying, as the article
just claims that other manufacturers 'may' cheat.

So it's all rehash of pretty much everything we already know, and nothing
more.

aka clickbait

